# are terrorist trying to captive a hostage of every



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Just recently the newest addition to the hostage has been 7 chinese people. So how many different races has the terrorist capture so far? American, canadian, chinese, japense, iraqian. Please list more cuz i know i forgot some.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

british


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i believe they are targeting any nation that supports in any way the "war on terror"


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

if you refer to american and canadian as white i see only two races my friend


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Just recently the newest addition to the hostage has been 7 chinese people. So how many different races has the terrorist capture so far? American, canadian, chinese, japense, iraqian. Please list more cuz i know i forgot some.


 Iraqian?!! Thats almost as bad as saying Canadians come from Canadia


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

there just gettin anyone that likes U.S. or supports the war on terror they dont

care what color the person is fukin dirt bags


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no i dont think so, anyone who supports the war in Iraq and has troops in iraq.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is my solution:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Because they kill Americans???

Laughable - you guys shouldn't have dragged your sorry asses over there in the first place, and or least let someone with some brain cells be in command: the US better cleans up its f'n mess in a decent way, and should not make an ass out of itself even more.

Drop the bomb, and you'll get the first dirty bomb in NYC or LA within a year from now, that's for sure. And the US would be the responsible party - no matter what US propaganda might blurt out 24/7, no one has nuclear monopoly...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Operation Iraqi Freedom reminds me of an old folk-tale I heard when I was young.

It had something to do with a guy walking through the woods on a cold, winter day and stumbling upon a frozen snake. The guy took the snake inside and built a fire. He slowly warmed the snake up, and fed the snake some of his lunch.

Eventually the snake was moving about and the man went to stroke it. The snake responded by striking out and biting the man. The man said, "I saved you from dying in the cold. I brought you inside, I built a fire for you, I fed you, and you just bit me!"

The snake responded by saying, "I'm a snake. What did you expect to happen?"

Here America invested hundreds of soliders' lives and billions of dollars in overthrowing a dictator. Iraq was free to create the country and culture of their choice. They chose terroristic bombing, war, and kidnapping. What did we to expect to happen?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Operation Iraqi Freedom reminds me of an old folk-tale I heard when I was young.
> 
> It had something to do with a guy walking through the woods on a cold, winter day and stumbling upon a frozen snake. The guy took the snake inside and built a fire. He slowly warmed the snake up, and fed the snake some of his lunch.
> 
> ...


 when a country is investing millions and billions of dollars into something they are expecting something back in return. not just out of your good hearts.

the way i see the world is every country is an individual family..and the way the U.S. is run is no different from a crime family. the invest money into something they expect something in return...they do a favor for you and expect something bigger in return. its all business man. the mafia give to charities and help the poor..makes the neighborhood see them as good men..behind closed doors they kill, extort etc..everything america gets involved in they have gotten something in return. you gotta do what you gotta do to stay on top. even if you have to play dirty... so dont be so naive as to think america will send thier citizens to die and to spend lots of money to help these guys out so they can experience what we do.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Laughable - you guys shouldn't have dragged your sorry asses over there in the first place, and or least let someone with some brain cells be in command: the US better cleans up its f'n mess in a decent way, and should not make an ass out of itself even more.


Jonas Jonas Jonas.. where did your momma and I go wrong?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Just recently the newest addition to the hostage has been 7 chinese people. So how many different races has the terrorist capture so far? American, canadian, chinese, japense, iraqian. Please list more cuz i know i forgot some.
> ...


 Or George Bush calling Greeks....."Grecians!"

In regards to BULLSNAKES pathetic idea of nuking Iraq. Your no better than the attackers on 9/11.

Sick bastard.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Or George Bush calling Greeks....."Grecians!"


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA poor George


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

The Israelis had it right all along, build a wall and keep everyone apart!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I am so tired of those terrorists, i live in downtown Rome.. they all thought there would have been an attack here on easter and they kept something like 3 helicupters over my head for the whole day








you want the pope? get him! and stop bothering romans










enough.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol the Pope says love will Conquer terrorism, yeah shure









man cant stop terrorism by love. terrorist just dont care about it


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OK, everyone needs to turn on their tv's and watch Barney.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> The Israelis had it right all along, build a wall and keep everyone apart!


The ISREALIS could build whatever they want, just don't build it on LAND NOT YOURS.

Like all walls, they are built to fall. Just like the so many throughout history.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

> i believe they are targeting any nation that supports in any way the "war on terror"


Bring the boys back home


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yep, Israel is becomming just like Germany was, the Berlin wall, and it will fall, i bet on that


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, except the whole Israel is building a wall to keep oppression, fear, and terrorism OUT thing... And they ARE building it on their own land... In fact, Israel had about 200% more land than it is in control of now that it has already ceded.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Yeah, except the whole Israel is building a wall to keep oppression, fear, and terrorism OUT thing... And they ARE building it on their own land... In fact, Israel had about 200% more land than it is in control of now that it has already ceded.


 What the?

Where did you get your info from?









The wall is being built on land the Palestinians LEGALLY (key word) own. Take your head out of some religious book from a few thousand years ago that has been changed and revised dozens of times.

Before any war ever broke out between ZIONISTS and Palestinians/Arabs. The Zionists LEGALLY (key word) less than 15% of Historical Paletsine. They now occupy nearly 85%. Approximately 60% of land, present day Isreal, has been TAKEN BY FORCE aka STEALING aka THEFT aka ETHNIC CLEANSING.

Of course, your rebuttal would be that GOD GAVE THEM THE LAND, from IRAQ to EGYPT (according to Old Testament, Eretz Yisreal). But where does it say in your holy book to ETHNICALLY CLEANSE the indigenous people on that same land?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

God may have given them the land, but the bible also says that God abandond them as his pepole, because of their behavior in times past(such as worshipping other gods than him) but they dont wanna beleive that, i think its in the new testament wich they dont wanna accept at all(not quite shure if its mentioned in new or old)


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

My rebuttal would be that Israel was attacked in 1967 leading to what is known as the 6 Day War. Israel was invaded on all fronts, with the arab intention of complete elimination. Unfortunately, Israel wasn't such a little guy after all and amazingly came back and not only fended off the attackers, but drove them back claiming even more land. Now since they were the ones who were ATTACKED by force, this take-back is COMPLETELY justifiable. Since then, Israel has ceded this land.

I never mentioned god or the bible, and I'm definately not going to, so I think its funny that you pre-emptively go to this conclusion. The fact of the matter is that the surrounded Arab nations will not be silent until Israel is no more. Any further land giving by Israel will NOT end the violence and terrorism in the country. The wall, though not 'politically correct' is a desperate attempt to stop the inevitable- while most will not ACT (suicide bombings, etc) on it, palestinians will go to any length to completely wipe out Israel. Any claims to the contrary are FARCE, (Just look at PREVIOUS claims... when they were met by Israels, more claims came)


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

*terrorism*


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> My rebuttal would be that Israel was attacked in 1967 leading to what is known as the 6 Day War. Israel was invaded on all fronts, with the arab intention of complete elimination. Unfortunately, Israel wasn't such a little guy after all and amazingly came back and not only fended off the attackers, but drove them back claiming even more land. Now since they were the ones who were ATTACKED by force, this take-back is COMPLETELY justifiable. Since then, Israel has ceded this land.
> 
> I never mentioned god or the bible, and I'm definately not going to, so I think its funny that you pre-emptively go to this conclusion. The fact of the matter is that the surrounded Arab nations will not be silent until Israel is no more. Any further land giving by Israel will NOT end the violence and terrorism in the country. The wall, though not 'politically correct' is a desperate attempt to stop the inevitable- while most will not ACT (suicide bombings, etc) on it, palestinians will go to any length to completely wipe out Israel. Any claims to the contrary are FARCE, (Just look at PREVIOUS claims... when they were met by Israels, more claims came)


 First off, just keep in mind, all your lies will be confronted.

You claim, "Isreal was attacked in 1967."

"In June l967, we had a choice. The Egyptian Army concentrations in the Sinai approaches do not prove that Nasser was really about to attack us. We must be honest with ourselves. We decided to attack him." -- Menachem Begin (former Israeli Prime Minister) in The New York Times, August 21, 1982

Then you claim, "Since then Isreal has CEDED LAND."

Besides the Suez and land in Lebanon, both which are not part of Historical Palestine, Isreal has never given back any land back to the Palestinians. Again, before 1948, Zionists LEGALLY owned 15% of Historical Palestine, now they occupy nearly 60%. THIS IS AN INCREASE, what is being 'CEDED'? Also, since 1948, Isreal has destroyed nearly 400 Palestinian villages, which in all led to the ethnic cleansing of nearly 4,000,000 Palestinians who are now REFUGEES, never to be able to return (Isreali Law).

Finally, your last claim was, "The fact of the matter is that the surrounded Arab nations will not be silent until Israel is no more......palestinians will go to any length to completely wipe out Israel."

Exactly 1 1/2 years ago, the Saudi Gov., backed and endorsed by all 22 Arab nations including HAMAS, created a proposal offering Ariel Sharon (a man who is being charged with war crimes in international courts, and has never agreed to ONE peace accord in his entire political career, 40+years) NORMAL RELATIONS in return for the end of occupation of only 22% of Historical Palestine. SHARON IGNORED IT.

Finally, Isreali supporters defend the WALL by saying it's to keep out TERRORISTS, BOMBERS, etc. So why build it on Palestinian land? Why not build it along your own border. Is the THEFT of an ADDITIONAL 7% of Historical Palestine going to resolve anything? Of course not. The fact of the matter is, Isreal is stealing more land, and they need a way to justify it by saying it's to fight 'terrorism'.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

moeMZA







very smart...down to the very last word. unbelievable posts.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

f*ck Terrorism.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> Just recently the newest addition to the hostage has been 7 chinese people. So how many different races has the terrorist capture so far? American, canadian, chinese, japense, iraqian. Please list more cuz i know i forgot some.


 They captured the American, Japanese, British, etc. people because they are from the countries who are involved in the war. I think the chinese were just civilians from the mainland. However, if they do decide to kill the chinese hostages, or any of the other hostages for that matter, they are going to be sorry. Once they piss off China, and China decides to get involved, it's all over for AL-Queda, Shiites, terrorist, whatever they call themselves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Finally, Isreali supporters defend the WALL by saying it's to keep out TERRORISTS, BOMBERS, etc. So why build it on Palestinian land? Why not build it along your own border. Is the THEFT of an ADDITIONAL 7% of Historical Palestine going to resolve anything? Of course not. The fact of the matter is, Isreal is stealing more land, and they need a way to justify it by saying it's to fight 'terrorism'.


Umm...Their not keeping out suicide bombers with those walls and checkpoints? I've read about several shooting and foiled bombing attempts in the last month at various Israeli checkpoints. Including this 14 year-old junior-acheiver pictured below, sent by your heros.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Isreali supporters defend the WALL by saying it's to keep out TERRORISTS, BOMBERS, etc. So why build it on Palestinian land? Why not build it along your own border. Is the THEFT of an ADDITIONAL 7% of Historical Palestine going to resolve anything? Of course not. The fact of the matter is, Isreal is stealing more land, and they need a way to justify it by saying it's to fight 'terrorism'.
> ...


 great post.

When I think hero, I think people who send 14 year olds to their death!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

powerful picture


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 To those who are easily brainwashed. To the victims that believe all that is said by mainstream media. To those who only read headlines and ignore everything else.

http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/8C7...0AF0AF830E2.htm

Concerning the 14 year old. This kid is mentally slow (almost retarded), easy to persuade. Funny how the Isreali media was already ready for this, as if they setup for the event. Usually the Isreali army shoots and kills the bomber immediately, but in this instance, they played for the cameras.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is my solution:


 You are very narrow minded and it is obvious you eat up the American propaganda. Check out some "real" news sources to get an idea of what is going on. Our country is being led by moron. People hate us for a reason. We should be looking for Bin Laden instead of wasting our resources on a country that was not an immediate threat. Try to open your mind a bit. I hate stupid people that just say "Let's nuke them!". That would cause more instability you bafoon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> To those who are easily brainwashed. To the victims that believe all that is said by mainstream media. To those who only read headlines and ignore everything else.
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/8C7...0AF0AF830E2.htm
> 
> Concerning the 14 year old. This kid is mentally slow (almost retarded), easy to persuade. Funny how the Isreali media was already ready for this, as if they setup for the event. Usually the Isreali army shoots and kills the bomber immediately, but in this instance, they played for the cameras.


 Who is brainwashed? Why would I believe an Aljazeera muslim, anti-semitic propaganda above the word of the main stream media?

I hope all the innocent Israeli civilians who were slaughtered riding in this bus to work were told that the suicide bomber was only propaganda fabricated by Jews trying to take more land...


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Now you conveniently switch points again. You obviously choose not to stick to one point and debate. You do so because your argument is inconsitent and lacks sufficient logic.

You took one incident and lumped everything else with it. Your argumentative approach will always go in circles, it's convenient.

Did you even bother reading the article I gave? It had to deal with the 14-year old, not with all BUS BOMBINGS.

You went from the wall, to a 14-year old, to anti-semitism, to bus bombings. Stick to a point. Please, stop with the spinning.

Btw, do you still think we should Nuke all of Iraq?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Btw, do you still think we should Nuke all of Iraq?


Yes









S'mores anyone?!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, do you still think we should Nuke all of Iraq?
> ...


 O.K. Mrs. Bin Laden


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 Actually its Ms_Nattereri


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Did you even bother reading the article I gave? It had to deal with the 14-year old, not with all BUS BOMBINGS.
> 
> Btw, do you still think we should Nuke all of Iraq?


 No, I was being facetious about using Nuclear bombs on Iraq. It would ruin all those expensive oil wells and hurt all those cute camels.

I did read the article and I laughed it off as typical Aljazeera contrived anti-semitic propaganda. I don't believe for a second that Israel staged the surrender of a 14 year old suicide bomber. The reason the Army and photographers were waiting for him is because Palestinian informants told the Israelis he was coming long before he got there.



> You went from the wall, to a 14-year old, to anti-semitism, to bus bombings. Stick to a point. Please, stop with the spinning.


 I believe this is all one point. Anti-semitism inspires suicide bombings and an example of a suicide bomber is that 14 year old. Israel needs the defensive barriers to keep all the Palestinians bombers out.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> No, I was being facetious about using Nuclear bombs on Iraq. It would ruin all those expensive oil wells and hurt all those cute camels.


 The ones with 2 or 3 humps?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > No, I was being facetious about using Nuclear bombs on Iraq. It would ruin all those expensive oil wells and hurt all those cute camels.
> ...


 It looks like they only have one hump.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


Awww...okay, I guess we'll just salvage the oil...and then nuke!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 i thought that was the plan all long?? cool looking camel...i feel like smoking


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I did read the article and I laughed it off as typical Aljazeera contrived anti-semitic propaganda. I don't believe for a second that Israel staged the surrender of a 14 year old suicide bomber. The reason the Army and photographers were waiting for him is because Palestinian informants told the Israelis he was coming long before he got there.
> 
> I believe this is all one point. Anti-semitism inspires suicide bombings and an example of a suicide bomber is that 14 year old. Israel needs the defensive barriers to keep all the Palestinians bombers out.


 First off, what was 'anti-semetic' in the article?

Second, Arabs are semites too.

Third, Isreal can build whatever they want. Just build it on your own land. Why take an additional 7% of Palestinian territories? The theft of this land is not a source of violence or hate? Is this theft of land going to resolve anything? Of course not. This is what propagates violence and hate.

The past 55 years, Palestinians have had nearly 60% of their legally owned land stolen and been ethnically cleansed (4,000,000 refugees, nearly 400 villages destroyed). The past 3 years, nearly 2,500 (4 times more than Isreali casualties) Palestinian civilans have been killed by Isreal and nearly 1,500 homes demolished.

This is the source of hate and violence. Wake up!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy crap... Theres just too much to say, and not enough time to say it. A semite has more than one definition, and Bullsnake OBVIOUSLY was referring to the definition 'a Jew', NOT the definition of people of the 'near east and northern africa'. So why feel the need to try and make him look stupid, when he was in fact RIGHT in his context. Further, he was right in saying that it is YOU who is brainwashed in giving Aljazeera your full faith as a credible news source. You won't find any more truth there than in any other newspaper. Aljazeera is EXTREMELY slanted and biased. You've gotta realize the source and take any and all newspapers with a grain of salt. But I beleive the Palestinians have more of a need to cover their ass after the 14 year old incident than the Israels have any need to just make something up. They do, after all, have plenty of real examples of Palistinian homicide-bombers succeeding in violently murdering innocent people.
The parts of the wall that go into palestinian territory are not random land grabs by any means. They either extend to include majority Israeli villages, stratigic positions, etc... reminding me of something. I don't remember the exact location, but the Palestinians had control of higher ground overlooking Israeli villages at one point... Well wouldn't ya know it, those innocent Palestinians took the opportunity to live at peace, and mortared the Israel villages constantly... Thus making it NECESSARY for the Israeli army to go in and take control of this land. But of course, according to you, it was theft...


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

didnt they just released 7 chinese people?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> We should be looking for Bin Laden instead of wasting our resources on a country that was not an immediate threat.


You gotta be kidding!! Of course we are looking for Bin Laden. WTF you think started all of this? Iraq... not an immediate threat? By all means.. let's wait until they do become an immediate threat.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Holy crap... Theres just too much to say, and not enough time to say it. A semite has more than one definition, and Bullsnake OBVIOUSLY was referring to the definition 'a Jew', NOT the definition of people of the 'near east and northern africa'. So why feel the need to try and make him look stupid, when he was in fact RIGHT in his context. Further, he was right in saying that it is YOU who is brainwashed in giving Aljazeera your full faith as a credible news source. You won't find any more truth there than in any other newspaper. Aljazeera is EXTREMELY slanted and biased. You've gotta realize the source and take any and all newspapers with a grain of salt. But I beleive the Palestinians have more of a need to cover their ass after the 14 year old incident than the Israels have any need to just make something up. They do, after all, have plenty of real examples of Palistinian homicide-bombers succeeding in violently murdering innocent people.
> The parts of the wall that go into palestinian territory are not random land grabs by any means. They either extend to include majority Israeli villages, stratigic positions, etc... reminding me of something. I don't remember the exact location, but the Palestinians had control of higher ground overlooking Israeli villages at one point... Well wouldn't ya know it, those innocent Palestinians took the opportunity to live at peace, and mortared the Israel villages constantly... Thus making it NECESSARY for the Israeli army to go in and take control of this land. But of course, according to you, it was theft...


 I will try to stick to ONE point, and not hop around like you guys when backed in a corner.

First off, Arabs are semites. You can't pick and choose whose a semite and who's not.

Second, only 10% of Jews living today are direct descendents of the Biblical Jews. The remaining 90% aren't even original Jews descending from the middle east. This 90% came from the kingdom of Kazar in EUROPE. These people were all converts to Judiasm. Meaning, NOT ORIGINAL SEMITES. So technically, the term SEMITIC holds true to arabs more than it does to the present day Jew.

Anti-semtism is nothing more than a TERM used as a tool whenever criticism is dished out regarding Zionists and Isreal. You criticize Isreal, your anti-semetic. Writers and Journalist are real careful not to criticize Isreal. It is an extremely efficient tool.

Noticed how BULLSNAKE quickly and conveniently labeled the ALJAZEERA article 'anti-semetic'. Because it stopped him dead in his tracks and it criticized Isreal. When asked to point out what's anti-semetic (meaning racist) in the article, neither him or ENRIGO could do so. They simply dish out claims, with no concrete fact or evidence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Noticed how BULLSNAKE quickly and conveniently labeled the ALJAZEERA article 'anti-semetic'. Because it stopped him dead in his tracks and it criticized Isreal. When asked to point out what's anti-semetic (meaning racist) in the article, neither him or ENRIGO could do so. They simply dish out claims, with no concrete fact or evidence.


 I just looked it up, and the term "semitic" refers to Arabs, too. I learn something new every time I turn on this computer. Thanks.

The article didn't stop me in my tracks. I dissmissed it as a lie. Simple Anti-Israeli propaganda. My belief is that the 14 year old bomber getting stopped was a great embarrassment to Hamas and Aljazeera, being the voice of the terrorists, is covering for them.

CNN never reported those "facts".

The Palestinains have alot more to lose than land if they keep up this campaign of terror. The Jews can bring a non-oil based economic properity to the region that the Palestinians can not. If they work to improve relations, they can share in the prosperity. If they keep setting off those bombs, they are going to keep getting invaded and walled-out of the Israeli territories.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed how BULLSNAKE quickly and conveniently labeled the ALJAZEERA article 'anti-semetic'. Because it stopped him dead in his tracks and it criticized Isreal. When asked to point out what's anti-semetic (meaning racist) in the article, neither him or ENRIGO could do so. They simply dish out claims, with no concrete fact or evidence.
> ...


 You continue to spin and never show fact or evidence supporting your claims.

First. You initially claimed the article is 'anti-semetic', you couldn't prove it is anti-semetic, and you back off. Now you claim it's a 'lie'. Now I ask you, what did it lie about (please refer to article). They are reporting.

Second. You claim Aljazeera is the voice of Hamas. Where, in the entire article, is HAMAS mentioned? It doesn't. Did you actually READ the article as you claim? The Isreali Media claimed FATEH was behind the aleged 14-year old bomber. FATEH denied it. AlJazeera even went to the ISREALI army itself and asked why video cameras were SETUP 2 HOURS BEFORE THE EVENT. Isreal had NO COMMENT. (is this bias? ALJaz wanted both sides of the story)

Third. THIS IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF RACISM or 'ANTI-SEMETISM'.
BULLSNAKES says, "The Jews can bring a non-oil based economic prosperity to the region that the Palestinians can not." How pathetic of you.

Finally. You say Pals should stop in their 'campaign of terror' so their land won't be taken. What kind of logic is this? The whole reason Pals began their uprising is because ISREAL TAKES LAND! It's the OCCUPATION STUPID. End the occupation and theft of land, and Pals won't RESIST. Who are you kidding?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't believe the article is true. Just because the FATEH terrorist group claims they didn't send a child with a bomb to Israel, doesn't mean it's true. Aljazeera is an inherently biased news group against Israel.

The bias equivalent, is if I only believe the news I receive from http://israel.prodos.org/.
Here is their news quote: 
Israel is a beacon of Western values, Capitalism, and success - smack in the middle of the Middle East. Surrounded by 'neighbours' for whom freedom is a foreign tongue, by poverty ridden dictatorships who view Israel's prosperity with a mixture of paranoid suspicion, hate, and envy.

Israel does not allow itself to forget that "Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty" (Wendell Phillips) They have paid a high price for it - and they should be proud of what they have created and defended.
[/QUOTE]

SHALOM


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> The bias equivalent, is if I only believe the news I receive from http://israel.prodos.org/.
> Here is their news quote:
> Israel is a beacon of Western values, Capitalism, and success - smack in the middle of the Middle East. Surrounded by 'neighbours' for whom freedom is a foreign tongue, by poverty ridden dictatorships who view Israel's prosperity with a mixture of paranoid suspicion, hate, and envy.
> 
> Israel does not allow itself to forget that "Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty" (Wendell Phillips) They have paid a high price for it - and they should be proud of what they have created and defended.


SHALOM [/QUOTE]
Switching points/subjects....again.....how convenient.

I will follow.

My final rebuttal.
The same way Palestinians live in 'freedom'...........yeah, right.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> The bias equivalent, is if I only believe the news I receive from http://israel.prodos.org/.
> Here is their news quote:
> Israel is a beacon of Western values, Capitalism, and success - smack in the middle of the Middle East. Surrounded by 'neighbours' for whom freedom is a foreign tongue, by poverty ridden dictatorships who view Israel's prosperity with a mixture of paranoid suspicion, hate, and envy.
> 
> Israel does not allow itself to forget that "Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty" (Wendell Phillips) They have paid a high price for it - and they should be proud of what they have created and defended.


SHALOM[/QUOTE]
Switching points/subjects....again.....how convenient.

I will follow.

My final rebuttal.
The same way Palestinians live in 'freedom'...........yeah, right.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Moe... Do you beleive that the Palestinian homicide-bombers are justified?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Moe... Do you beleive that the Palestinian homicide-bombers are justified?


 No.

There is no justification for the killing of any innocent civlian.

Isreal has killed FOUR TIMES more innocent Palestinian civilians. (nearly 2,500 Pals to nearly 700 Isrealis)

Enrigo......Do you believe dropping 2-ton bombs on Apartment complexes occupied by 25 families is justified?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I don't find myself capable of making that moral decision, because while the Palestinian homicide bomber TARGETed the innocent civilians, the 2 ton bomb in question TARGETED a senior Hamas military leader. While the Palestinian homicide-bombers are a clear cut case of the intentional murder of civilians, terrorist Hamas leaders purposely surround themselves by civilan 'shields' thus safeguarding themselves. They beleive this protects them and guards their evil actions.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Purposely SURROUND? lol. It's an apartment complex. They can use SNIPERS to kill one person, a single bullet can do the job. ISREAL HAS SOME OF THE MOST HIGHLY TRAINED SNIPERS IN THER WORLD. Yet a 2-ton bomb was used, and any PERSON WITH LOGIC would understand that this tactic used for the intent to kill ALOT, which it did, nearly 25, including 11 kids.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

No, you are completely wrong. The Israelis get intelligence information which is good for, say, an hour. The location of senior terrorist officials rarely stays static for very long, ESPECIALLY when their counterspies know that the Israelis know of the position. There is no ability to get a sniper in Palestinian territory in a position to absolutely guarentee the death of the terrorist leader in the time available, without alerting the network. The very FEW times the Israelis get 100% accurate reports as to the wherabouts of a senior Hamas official, they MUST ACT QUICKLY, and SILENTLY. Putting an Israeli sniper in a Palestinian area is NOT effective by any means.
As far as surrounding themselves by civilians on purpose, YES, they do. This is a VERY COMMON tactic by Hamas leadersm, and to argue otherwise would be ignorant. The bomb was CLEARLY targeting the Hamas leader, and it succeeded.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> No, you are completely wrong. The Israelis get intelligence information which is good for, say, an hour. The location of senior terrorist officials rarely stays static for very long, ESPECIALLY when their counterspies know that the Israelis know of the position. There is no ability to get a sniper in Palestinian territory in a position to absolutely guarentee the death of the terrorist leader in the time available, without alerting the network. The very FEW times the Israelis get 100% accurate reports as to the wherabouts of a senior Hamas official, they MUST ACT QUICKLY, and SILENTLY. Putting an Israeli sniper in a Palestinian area is NOT effective by any means.
> As far as surrounding themselves by civilians on purpose, YES, they do. This is a VERY COMMON tactic by Hamas leadersm, and to argue otherwise would be ignorant. The bomb was CLEARLY targeting the Hamas leader, and it succeeded.


 Are you kidding? You speak on 'intelligence' as if you have EXPERIENCE. Use some logic for once.

Again, Isreal has some of the most EFFECIENT and HIGHLY TRAINED snipers in the world. They have used snipers to assassinate on numerous occassions.

Take for instance the latest assassination of SHEIK YASIN. The Isreali 'defense' forces knew Yassin's every move, there was never any doubt on his exact whereabouts. A single bullet can do the job, yet, not one, but THREE, of the most accurate missles made, were used killing 7 and seriously wounding nearly 20. Maximum 'collateral damage' (how convenient a term, sick logic) was the intent.

Yasin went to the same mosque every morning. Had Israel wanted him dead, a sniper could have done it. The particular method chosen, of attacking with missiles and killing bystanders, was an act of terror, intending to provoke the Arab world.

BTW, 2-ton bombs an apartment complexes, Missles fired on crowds, this is COLLECTIVE PUNISHMENT aka A WAR CRIME.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

but to these fools what we and our allies do to them is not a war crime.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Take for instance the latest assassination of SHEIK YASIN. The Isreali 'defense' forces knew Yassin's every move, there was never any doubt on his exact whereabouts. A single bullet can do the job, yet, not one, but THREE, of the most accurate missles made, were used killing 7 and seriously wounding nearly 20. Maximum 'collateral damage' (how convenient a term, sick logic) was the intent.
> 
> Yasin went to the same mosque every morning. Had Israel wanted him dead, a sniper could have done it. The particular method chosen, of attacking with missiles and killing bystanders, was an act of terror, intending to provoke the Arab world.


 Nah, that's hostile territory. There's little chance of getting a sniper in and safely out. It's much safer to shoot him from several thousand yards away from a helicoptor. If it takes out his bodyguards, so much the better. 
Collateral damage is inevitable. I guessed they calculated that the greater good is served by killing the terrorists and their leaders when they have the chance, rather than letting them carry on with their activities.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

To those with the problem of selective reading:
(this is getting annoying)

Again, Isreal has some of the most HIGHLY TRAINED and EFFECIENT SNIPERS IN THE WORLD. They have used snipers to assassinate on NUMEROUS OCCASIONS.

Professional snipers can hit a target from over 7,000 feet, easily. And, not to mention, YASIN is crippled, half blind, and is in a WHEEL CHAIR (he moves at lightning speed).

And again, any person with LOGIC can figure out that the TACTICS USED (2-ton bombs in apartment complexes, Missles in crowds) to assassinate are meant to PROVOKE and cause MAXIMUM CASUALTIES (or the convenient 'collateral damage', for all the sick heads in here).


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > We should be looking for Bin Laden instead of wasting our resources on a country that was not an immediate threat.
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding!! Of course we are looking for Bin Laden. WTF you think started all of this? Iraq... not an immediate threat? By all means.. let's wait until they do become an immediate threat.


 You may be almost as dumb as Bush. We are looking for Bin Laden with our entire friggin army in Iraq? Don't you realize the immense resources needed to perform such a search and destroy mission to cripple Bin Laden and his henchmen. We are paying the price by exposing our people to continued terrorism because we did not make it, and continue not to make it, a priority!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > We should be looking for Bin Laden instead of wasting our resources on a country that was not an immediate threat.
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding!! Of course we are looking for Bin Laden. WTF you think started all of this? Iraq... not an immediate threat? By all means.. let's wait until they do become an immediate threat.


 Let me ask you a question. Let's say you are sitting in a boat with a leak and someone fires a bullet at your head what will you do? Plug the hole or duck the bulled? Think man! It is all about priorities and Bush has his totalled screwed up. I don't mind seeing Sadam out of power but the safety of the American people comes before Bush's personal agenda.


----------

